# FB-Aufruf



## S7 Frischling (9 Oktober 2009)

Wer kann mir sagen wo in diesem Program der FB aufgerufen wird
Gruss Carl

Das Fleisch ist willig.der Geist schwächelt


----------



## S7 Frischling (9 Oktober 2009)

S7 Frischling schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen wo in diesem Program der FB aufgerufen wird
> Gruss Carl
> 
> Das Fleisch ist willig.der Geist schwächelt


 
Der OB1 gehörtnoch dazu

                                                gruss Carl


----------



## Pietpinguin (9 Oktober 2009)

Der FB wird nirgendwo aufgerufen.....
Das seh ich sogar als nicht Siemens Programmierer


----------



## Astralavista (9 Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht in einem anderen OB ?? (z.B. OB35)
Über Sinn und Unsinn mach ich mir da grad keine Gedanken.
Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen der wird nicht aufgerufen.


----------



## netmaster (9 Oktober 2009)

Referenzdatenliste, dann weißt du am schnellsten und einfachsten wo etwas aufgerufen wird.


----------



## S7 Frischling (10 Oktober 2009)

Pietpinguin schrieb:


> Der FB wird nirgendwo aufgerufen.....
> Das seh ich sogar als nicht Siemens Programmierer


 

Ich habe das Programm nicht programiert ,habe ich aus einen Beispielsbuch .So Sachen irrtiern einen Anfänger


----------



## S7 Frischling (10 Oktober 2009)

netmaster schrieb:


> Referenzdatenliste, dann weißt du am schnellsten und einfachsten wo etwas aufgerufen wird.


 

Habe noch kein Simulationsprogramm


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2009)

S7 Frischling schrieb:


> Habe noch kein Simulationsprogramm



Nein, das hat nichts mit einem Simulationsprogramm zu tun. Die Referenzdaten kannst du dir im Step7-Manager anzeigen lassen. Weiß gerade nicht genau, aber ich glaube es ist im Menü unter "Extras/Referenzdaten".


----------



## netmaster (10 Oktober 2009)

Oder STRG + ALT + R


----------



## S7 Frischling (10 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nein, das hat nichts mit einem Simulationsprogramm zu tun. Die Referenzdaten kannst du dir im Step7-Manager anzeigen lassen. Weiß gerade nicht genau, aber ich glaube es ist im Menü unter "Extras/Referenzdaten".


 
Hallo Ralle habe nur Bücher sonst garnichts .Habe mir heute Von MHJ
Step 7 Crashkurs bestellt.
Dir besonderen DAnk du hast mir schon oft geholfen besser in die Materie zu Kommen  Gruss Carl


----------

